# Colour scheme approval: Tyranid Carnifex



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi chaps!

I'm currently looking for a unique color scheme for my upcoming nids army. Here's my first take on a tyranid model so please be gentle .

The model took me around 6 hours to paint, I should be able to speed up that process when I got more used to the different paint steps.

Anyways, comments and critics are highly appreciated!


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

i think that looks phenomenal :biggrin: Have some +rep


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good, my concern however would be that on the smaller gaunts, with less detail and carapace to paint would look just like brown blobs. It look great on the carnifex and will on the rest of your larger creatures but it many not translate to a smaller scale well, I'd test it out on some gaunts.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Believe me or not, you are going to get bored for only painting 1 colour on your bugs  

It looks really good but I think the swarm as a whole would benefit on having a contrasting colour to the brown. Red, black or some camo chitin would all help.


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

ashmo said:


> i think that looks phenomenal :biggrin: Have some +rep


Thanks, mate! 



Rems said:


> Looks good, my concern however would be that on the smaller gaunts, with less detail and carapace to paint would look just like brown blobs. It look great on the carnifex and will on the rest of your larger creatures but it many not translate to a smaller scale well, I'd test it out on some gaunts.


I know what you mean but the carapace blending is done with an airbrush pistol so I'm able to replicate this on smaller pieces (the end of the carnifexes tail has some similar sized carapace parts). Nevertheless my next test piece will be a regular gaunt!



Zakath said:


> Believe me or not, you are going to get bored for only painting 1 colour on your bugs
> 
> It looks really good but I think the swarm as a whole would benefit on having a contrasting colour to the brown. Red, black or some camo chitin would all help.


Yes and no. I didn't want to paint that regular 2 colour high contrast scheme which most tyranids look like. Another advantage of this scheme is the way I'm able to paint the minis. With these colours I get the most out of my airbrush and without it I would have to spend way more time on a single mini.


Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah ha, i thought it had the look of airbrush work about it. I personally rather like the similar tones of it all, feels very naturalist. And a huge swarm of tyranids done in that scheme will look very imposing, like a massive swarm of locusts.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is fantastic work, and the use of an airbrush explains how it only took six hours. I will agree with Rems and Zakath though, that the smaller creatures might need a bit of contrast, even if it's only something small like the plates on top of their heads.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Thats just epic... + rep


----------



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that paintjob mate. Looks awesome. Certainly makes a change from white and purple I see people use all the time.

My only criticism would be the grey areas look almost unfinished, maybe a touch darker with the grey might work. +rep anyways, looks fantastic.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Can't do much but echo some of the comments made by Rems and Zakath, but that being said I love the scheme and you have executed it very nicely. Good job mate!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Approved! (10 chars)


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys! 

Here's the Carnifex with its finished base. Next in the queue will be some Hormagaunts!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Two words: F'ing Sweet!!!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks cool but i have to ask. Did you dip this Fex?


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Looks cool but i have to ask. Did you dip this Fex?


This is all paint, on the carapace isnt even a single wash.




The Wraithlord said:


> Two words: F'ing Sweet!!!


Thanks, mate!


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

It looks good, but I'm with the other critics. The Carapace just looks like more flesh, and vice versa. I think making the carapace set itself further from the flesh would look better. Make it darker, make the flesh lighter, something. Don't have to change the color just change the values. In fact don't change the color, you can make them desert nids where they blend in with the dirt around them. Can model some coming out of the ground even. But just make the carapace stand out more so he doesn't look like a soft shell crab.


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2010)

Fantastic job dude! 
+rep


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good. Your main colours go very well together!:victory:


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Its amazing top knotch work. On a personal note I would paint the claws a more orgainc natual color but otherwie A+


----------



## kanoku (Aug 27, 2011)

might not say much from a newbe from this site, but since i find this so wel done i just have to post here 

(i'm just starting again after being out of modeling for about 10years)
i was looking at some models to start with again, tyranids didn't really appeal to me, but in this color scene :good:


----------

